# ent consultation



## veeramani14 (Jan 12, 2012)

Can anyone help me what is the code for ent consultations.
please let me know can we use normal consultation 9924 & 9925 series, or any special codes like eye exams?


----------



## BABS37 (Jan 12, 2012)

99241-99255 are no longer accepted under Medicare and Blue Cross- I'm in Iowa but here's a link for you to read on how to properly code them. Happy Coding!

https://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6740.pdf


----------

